# My Nerite Snail hard at work!



## jackspratt (May 4, 2011)

I know some people don't like the use of Nerite's to control algae but they do a pretty decent job.
My Nerite snail hard at work cleaning my algae. The rock in the back looked exactly like the one in front 2 weeks ago. If you look closely, you can see him at work by the Anubias plant.
No calcium eggs either. I must say I'm pretty pleased and all the inhabitants are doing just fine.


----------



## ramis (Feb 19, 2008)

That looks impressive. I had some snails before, but my cherry barbs got rid of them.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What good guys!


----------



## emersed (Jun 22, 2011)

Once he's done with the front rock, there'll be algae on the back one, He'll just keep switching between rocks


----------

